# Who's going to Sea Otter this year?



## MTBRBrian (Feb 5, 2005)

I've never done it before and I'm thinking about giving it a shot this year. Who else is going? Where in the Bay Area do you live? I'm from Antioch. Maybe we can get some type of carpooling/campground reservation set up?


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

MTBRBrian said:


> I've never done it before and I'm thinking about giving it a shot this year. Who else is going? Where in the Bay Area do you live? I'm from Antioch. Maybe we can get some type of carpooling/campground reservation set up?


I've done it before but at $50 I think I will skip it this year. Worth doing at once. It's not far to drive but the start time makes it a very early waking time unless you stay near Monterey. Also pick up your packet when you have the first opportunity. The last three times I did it there were huge registration snafus on the day of the race, even if you preregistered.


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*I'll Be There*



MTBRBrian said:


> I've never done it before and I'm thinking about giving it a shot this year. Who else is going? Where in the Bay Area do you live? I'm from Antioch. Maybe we can get some type of carpooling/campground reservation set up?


I've never done it before either, but a number of the members in our club have done it and recommend it - so I'm going to join them this year. I'll be participating in the masters 50+ road race and staying at the campgrounds Thu, Fri, and Sat. If you plan to go, let me know and maybe we can make something work. I'm from Benicia, BTW.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

*I'll be there!!!!!!!!!*

There is no way I'm missing the largest cycling event in N. America. THis will be my 5th Sea Otter. INMHO, it the best race of the season and the scene is amazing. Everything you ever bought for your bike will probabely have a booth there.
Last year I did the road race then the MTB race on Sunday. I'll have to do the circuit race this year since they moved the raod race to Saturday. I race Expert MTB and there is no way I can do 2 laps the day after the road race.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I'll be there to for Fri and Sat racing. I'll be doing the RR and the Circuit and hopefully finish better then last year where I got dropped in both. But the vendor expo was awesome and picked up a few nice things at some pretty good prices.


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm going as a spectator with 1 or 2 friends for the Road Bike event which I think is on Sunday.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

MTBRBrian said:


> I've never done it before and I'm thinking about giving it a shot this year. Who else is going? Where in the Bay Area do you live? I'm from Antioch. Maybe we can get some type of carpooling/campground reservation set up?



Im going, if I race it will be the mtb xc on my SS

Sean


----------



## sungchang (Sep 20, 2005)

smw said:


> Im going, if I race it will be the mtb xc on my SS
> 
> Sean


Sean, I'm planning to go as spectator. I will be rooting for you if you do decide to race.


----------



## Curdman (Feb 4, 2005)

I am racing the road race on saturday. This is the first time that I have gone to Sea Otter. Looking forward to a long weekend of camping and riding. Hope to see you there Bill.

Scott
Napa, CA


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Great*



Curdman said:


> I am racing the road race on saturday. This is the first time that I have gone to Sea Otter. Looking forward to a long weekend of camping and riding. Hope to see you there Bill.
> 
> Scott
> Napa, CA


Scott: Look forward to seeing you there. Bill


----------



## miketrackman (Sep 27, 2005)

*Wouldnt miss it for a podium girl*

No way am i missing sea otter. My fourth year I am trying something new. Ive switched from mtb were i was an expert to road were i am now one of those lowely fives for now. Doint the circuit and road race and maybe the crit on sunday in santa cruz. I think this may be my last weekend as a five, ive got 2 2nd places and a 1st in the fives so far this season and after the weekend im going to request an upgrade.


----------



## platypus (Mar 26, 2005)

I'll be there on Sunday riding the century.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I shall be there! Roadbikerview has a booth and a huge raffle. I'll be working the booth and roaming around. We're selling brand new roadbikereview socks btw. 

I'm in the road race on Saturday and the mountain bike race on Sunday. If it's raining, I will just drink beer.


francois


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

francois said:


> I shall be there! Roadbikerview has a booth and a huge raffle. I'll be working the booth and roaming around. We're selling brand new roadbikereview socks btw.
> 
> I'm in the road race on Saturday and the mountain bike race on Sunday. If it's raining, I will just drink beer.
> 
> ...


I may join you for the beer if its raining. I'm not going down that corksrew on the racetrack in the rain. I'll do the MTB race


----------



## rideslikeagirl (Sep 26, 2005)

*100 or bust*

The hubby and I will be there - hopefully not in the rain!


----------

